# Optoacoplador de potencia.



## hawk360 (Ene 4, 2007)

Necesito un optoacoplador que aguante una cierta potencia en su salida. Necesito que me aguante unos 10 A. a 3.6 V, y que la entrada al opto pueda activarla a 5 V con un PIC. Alguien sabe si exhiste algo semejante?


----------



## Apollo (Ene 4, 2007)

Hola hawk360:

Nunca he visto un opto que soporte tal corriente por si mismo, pero podrías utilizar un mosfet de potencia para que te maneje esa corriente, la entrada del opto puede trabajar a 5 sin problemas, y la salida varía dependiendo del tipo de fet que utilices.

Saludos


----------



## nes (Ene 4, 2007)

Yo creo que lo que tu necesitas es un optotriac que en su salida tenga un triac que maneje la potencia que dices, puede ser el BT139 (triac), lo unico es que tienes que estar clara el la carga que vas a manejar, este dispisitivo conduce los 360 grados.

Puedes ver este link: http://usuarios.lycos.es/tervenet/Montajes/control_de_potencia_con_triac.htm


Saludos....


----------



## hawk360 (Ene 4, 2007)

Gracias nes, pero en el enlace pone que el triac del opto conduce cuando la onda de alterna pasa por 0 V. y trabajare con continua. Asi que no se me activaria nunca.


----------



## nes (Ene 4, 2007)

Ah ok, te entiendo, aun asi no se especificamente que vas a manejar pero si es DC entonces puedes usar un circuito como el de la imagen, sin embargo tendrias que colocar un opto a la entrada para que funcione como el sw, y buscar un darlington que soporte los amp que deseas.

Saludos...


----------



## nes (Ene 4, 2007)

Ahora me queda la duda de que trabaja con tan poco voltaje y 10 Amp?


----------



## hawk360 (Ene 4, 2007)

Mi intención es controlar el motor de un destronillador de bateria. Los 10 A es pq es el consumo máximo a rotor parado. Y mi idea era hacer un puente en H directamente con los optos per si no es posible pues creo q lo hare con MOSFET.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 4, 2007)

Puente H con MOSFET no se puede hacer a menos que utilizes Hi-side MOSFET drivers.
Porque el MOSFET superior tiene su referencia flotante, en cambio el inferior esta a masa y no tiene drama.


----------



## hawk360 (Ene 5, 2007)

Y entonces q puedo hacer??? Investigando un poco tambien he visto que se puede utilizar un rele para elegir el sentido del motor y un mosfet para controlar si esta en marcha o no, y asi podria controlarlo mediante PWM.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 8, 2007)

Y... Puente H con MOSFET viene hecho en un solo IC, con drivers, protecciones y varios etc. pero no de 10A.
Asi que tirate para el lado de los drivers como el IR2101, IR2102 o si trabajas con surface mount hay muchisimos para elegir.


----------



## rafael ahumada (Ene 14, 2007)

Buenas compañeros, me gustaría aportar algo a esta pregunta y es que los optoacopladores solo se usan para aislar señales de la etapa de control hacia la de potencia y por lo tanto no se usan para manejar directamente las cargas (por lo menos hasta donde los he visto son así, aunque donde trabajo utilizán optos en los modulos de salidas digitales de un S7-300, que depronto pueda que maneje cargas considerables). 
En mi opinión utiliza el colector del optotransistor y conectalo a la base del transistor del puente H, asi como en darlington, de esta marena tendras una etapa de potencia aislada de la de control.
Ha y los emisores van conectados a la misma alimentación, aunque tendrás que colocar una resistencia en serie con el emisor del optotransistor, el cual tenga un valor que asegure una corriente de por lo menos 1/2 o 1/3 de la corriente máxima emisor-colector de la salida del opto.
Espero que te ayude. chao.


----------

